# Stowa vs. d. Dornblueth and Sohn



## noekcmretep

Can anybody tell me about the differences and similarities (i guess that's obvious) between these two brands...other than price 

which would you choose?

Stowa--$1200

Dornblueth and Sohn--$4800


----------



## Watchbreath

Production, Dornbluth - 120 per year, Stowa - 4000 per year, enough said.


----------



## flyingpicasso

You may want to do a search on the forum for more information. Here is what I know based on my limited knowledge. The dials and hands are probably of very similar quality. The biggest differerence is the movement--Stowa uses a nice looking Unitas, but D&S uses a hand-engraved movement that some call in-house and others call heavily modfied. It looks like you've posted a pic of the 99.1, which has a larger subdial than the 99.0 and a corresponding price bump for the added modification. I personally think the larger subdial on the 99.1 looks better than either the 99.0 or the Stowa. I also prefer the font on the Dornbluth's numerals. Dornbluth also gives you many, many options to customize the dial to your wishes. It is real old school artisan work they do there. I think each watch is a good value for what you get--with Stowa being the better value overall. For those with the means, though, the Dornbluth is rare and special. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Renisin

If we set aside price then the Dornblueth and Sohn is the better watch,but if we factor in the price difference then it is the Stowa that comes out on top!!!!!!!!!!! These comparisons are quite stupid given that there is a price difference of nearly four thousand dollars between the two watches!! Like earlier stated,if you have the means then the D&S is your watch,if not,the Stowa remains a very fine option! Its your money spend it how you see fit!

Best Regards,

Ren


----------



## noekcmretep

Thank you everyone! I'm saving for an IWC Portuguese 3714, so therefore the Stowa makes more sense for now.


----------



## Cursor

These watches are similar in style, but I find the choice between these 2 watches to be a false one. Both have an interesting value proposition and cosmetically are similar--but really beyond that are very different pieces.

But if price weren't an issue? Hacking, movement decoration & finish, dial detail... It's a no brainer to pick the Dornbleuth over the Stowa.


----------



## valmak

noekcmretep said:


> Thank you everyone! I'm saving for an IWC Portuguese 3714, so therefore the Stowa makes more sense for now.


i would go with dornblueth. i have seen them in person and they are amazing. IWC doesn't do anything for me. also, there is a wait for stowa


----------



## rationaltime

Cursor said:


> These watches are similar in style, but I find the choice between these 2 watches to be a false one. Both have an interesting value proposition and cosmetically are similar--but really beyond that are very different pieces.
> 
> But if price weren't an issue? Hacking, movement decoration & finish, dial detail... It's a no brainer to pick the Stowa over the Dornbleuth.


"Hacking", really? I didn't know that. Please explain.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## keegan

I'm meeting up with a Dornblüth owner today to see one in person. I will do a comparison to my Stowa Marine Roman and report my thoughts later today.


----------



## flyingpicasso

keegan said:


> I'm meeting up with a Dornblüth owner today to see one in person. I will do a comparison to my Stowa Marine Roman and report my thoughts later today.


Now that's something I'm interested to read. Not many people have had the opportunity to handle both, so snap some pics and share what you can. We all know a computer screen can't do a watch justice, so a firsthand acount and comparison is valuable.


----------



## Fatz028

I wouldn't even compare these 2 watches. I can say one thing my vote wasn't for Stowa. Stowa is a good company with good history, but Dornbluth all the way.


----------



## keegan

I met up with a local Dornblüth enthusiast this afternoon and got to set my Stowa MO Roman alongside his Dornblüth collection. First off, I brought my two Germans to the meetup. And what better way to transport two watches, than on two wrists (and in my other German love, my Volkswagen GTI):








He was very friendly and it was a great experience! In response to the difference in dial color, I hope these photos help. Stowa Marine Original Roman and Dornblüth 99.0. From certain angles and in certain lights, the dials don't look that different. In other conditions, the Stowa seems bright white and polished while the Dorn looks off-white, matte and shimmery. You can see the "shimmery" quality in this picture:














Blued hands. There is always slight variation. Even between two of the Dornbluth's, I noticed the blue color can be slightly different.








You can see the slight color difference in dial here. Again, it is pretty slight.









These next 3 pics are the Dorn 99.1, not the 99.0. Difference is a slightly larger subdial, and here pictured with the "railroad" markings. 






















The colors of the dials are a lot like comparing these two pocketwatches (my grandfather's, and grandfather-in-law's). The Elgin is a softer white, and a matte finish. (Speaking of which, I'd love a wristwatch with the dial of that Elgin! The font of the numerals is similar to some Montblancs I've seen.)









The Dorn is 42mm and the Stowa is 41mm, but they wear about the same size.

In terms of differences between the two. From arm's length or more on a wrist, I'm not sure anyone would be able to tell you which was the more expensive watch. But the details, the beauty of the Dornblüth is in the details. First of all, if you turn the watches over and look at the movements there is no comparison--the Dornblüth is in a different league. Its simply a work of art. The Stowa is no slouch, but look at these photos (borrowed from the internet) and you'll see the differences.























If you are looking for a watch just to wear and look good on your wrist to other people around you, the Stowa and the Dorn probably would have the same amount of appeal. Maybe even more for the Stowa because of the price difference (were you to lose it or damage it). But if you are buying a watch for YOU (and who isn't), and can afford the Dornblüth, I'd go for that every time. Just knowing the amount of human sweat and innovation and man hours that goes into it makes it special. I have a very high respect for old-school "craftsmanship," and Dornblüth is a shining example of this. A true cottage-company, you'll get a watch customized for you made by just a few hands. Less than 120 watches per year, wow! That is exclusivity.

I love my Stowa (and Stowa is a great company!), and for the price it is an incredible watch. But when I can afford it, I will own a Dornblüth.

As an aside, I will share with you one pet peeve I have with my Stowa. The seconds subdial.

1. I'm not crazy about the font they used for the seconds numerals on the subdial of the MO Roman. The font seems too modern somehow. I far prefer the font used on the MO Arabic (and on the Dorns, which is similar). Maybe if I saw the MO Arabic font on the Roman dial I wouldnt like it as much, unsure. But I don't love it the way it is. ...wait, lemme photoshop that up, standby... ok here we go-- so here is a composite picture, I took the Stowa MO Arabic subdial and put it on the Stowa MO Roman. And I like it WAY better! I wonder why Jörg chose to change it for the Roman. Too bad!

Here is the real MO Roman for comparison:







And my photoshopped creation (way better!):








2. My second issue with the subdial is that it is not completely flat. It has two "ripples." Probably due to some property of the laquered dial, the dial appears "soft." The edges of the subdial are not crisp. There is a "slope", if you will, from the main dial face down to the subdial. It just isn't that precise. Obviously this is a very small detail that you can't notice from arms length, but when the light hits the subdial right, you can clearly see the "slope" and the "ridges," and it feels of a lesser quality than the sharp edges of the Dornbluth subdial (or the subdial of my grandfather's Waltham pocketwatch, also pictured below). I think this first photo shows the "ripples" best.
The Stowa:







The Dorn:







Waltham Pocketwatch:








See what I mean? The Stowa subdial feels "soft." Those minor complaints about the seconds subdial are the small things I think could be improved on the Stowa. But all in all and especially for the price, I LOVE LOVE LOVE the MO Roman (better than the MO arabic).

When I get a Dornbluth it will be as much for the look of the watch as for the exclusivity of owning one of just a few of these watches that are handmade and customizeable--truly one of a kind pieces. The story behind it is just as important to me as what it looks like on my wrist (also why I like Stowa--the history!). And someday I will be able to afford a Dornblüth.

Here are a couple other gorgeous pieces in his collection that I had the privilege to see today:

The 99.3:







A beautiful 99.1 with black dial:







This is a .04, a 38mm case. I think one of only 75 that were made.







Regulator:







That Regulator is really growing on me. In my eyes one of the most unique models Dornblüth offers.

Ok, that's all for now! Hope this helps someone. It was really great to be able to see these rare watches in person. Truly tiny wonders, works of art.

Keegan


----------



## Takemusu

keegan said:


> I'm not crazy about the font they used for the seconds numerals on the subdial of the MO Roman. The font seems too modern somehow. I far prefer the font used on the MO Arabic (and on the Dorns, which is similar). Maybe if I saw the MO Arabic font on the Roman dial I wouldnt like it as much, unsure. But I don't love it the way it is. ...wait, lemme photoshop that up, standby... ok here we go-- so here is a composite picture, I took the Stowa MO Arabic subdial and put it on the Stowa MO Roman. And I like it WAY better! I wonder why Jörg chose to change it for the Roman. Too bad!


Nice comparison! If it makes you feel any better, I can give a little insight into the typefaces chosen on these two watches. There is a definite design rationale at play here. Ironically, the typeface you thought was more modern actually predates the other by a couple of centuries.

The MO Roman's subdial utilizes a MODERN serif typeface. Don't let that name fool you, this type was developed in the 18th century as a departure from TRADITIONAL serif typefaces that had their roots in calligraphy. The easiest way to tell the difference is to look at the thick and thin parts of the letter forms. Modern typefaces are symmetrical perpendicular to the baseline. Traditional typefaces are somewhat symmetrical on a slant, similar to handwriting.

The MO Arabic's subdial uses a form of sans serif type reminiscent of both the GROTESQUE and MODERN styles. This typeface had a uniformity in weight and simplicity of form that was prized (and heavily utilized) in the Art Deco era of last century as a departure from the ornate style of the Art Nouveau period which was drawing to a close. This is why it appears in classic Arabic dials and watches that come from, or style from that period. Watches like the IWC Portuguese, the Stowa Arabic, Hamilton Maestro, Archimede Arcadia, among others, feature typefaces like this. It was the simplicity of the form that was sought after in industrial design of this period. The geometric form was also particularly utilized in Deco design.

The MO Roman, with its roman numerals, riffs an earlier design period. Roman numeral watches (and clocks) date back to antiquity (at least where watches and clocks are concerned) of the 18th and 19th centuries at their zenith and through the early 20th centuries. This is why modern serif typefaces appear with them. These fonts are period appropriate. True, traditional serif typefaces would work too, and you often see them on clocks and other mechanical dials from the 1700's (often in italics), but at smaller sizes, these are largely illegible, hence the choice of a beefier "modernly developed" typeface for applications in the pocket watch and wristwatch periods preceding the Art Deco switch. Railroad watch development is also a culprit here. As legibility became mandated by law in the mid 1800s earlier ornate numerals fell away in favor of easier to distinguish modern type.

It is a bit anachronistic to mix period type, but as with all design, you have to know how (and when) it is ok to break the rules. Primarily this begins with first understanding the rules.



































If anyone has read this far, I commend you. You now have a couple design school credits!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Glickman

Um, Keegan, how did you take that first photo with both hands on the wheel??? :-s


----------



## keegan

WOW! Thanks for the type lesson, Takemusu! And actually, this does make me feel better about the subdial numbers on the MO Roman!

Glickman: I was stopped, , and was holding the camera under my chin with the self-timer (believe it or not). I knew someone would ask...


----------



## flyingpicasso

Takemusu said:


> Nice comparison! If it makes you feel any better, I can give a little insight into the typefaces chosen on these two watches. There is a definite design rationale at play here. Ironically, the typeface you thought was more modern actually predates the other by a couple of centuries.
> 
> The MO Roman's subdial utilizes a MODERN serif typeface. Don't let that name fool you, this type was developed in the 18th century as a departure from TRADITIONAL serif typefaces that had their roots in calligraphy. The easiest way to tell the difference is to look at the thick and thin parts of the letter forms. Modern typefaces are symmetrical perpendicular to the baseline. Traditional typefaces are somewhat symmetrical on a slant, similar to handwriting.
> 
> The MO Arabic's subdial uses a form of sans serif type reminiscent of both the GROTESQUE and MODERN styles. This typeface had a uniformity in weight and simplicity of form that was prized (and heavily utilized) in the Art Deco era of last century as a departure from the ornate style of the Art Nouveau period which was drawing to a close. This is why it appears in classic Arabic dials and watches that come from, or style from that period. Watches like the IWC Portuguese, the Stowa Arabic, Hamilton Maestro, Archimede Arcadia, among others, feature typefaces like this. It was the simplicity of the form that was sought after in industrial design of this period. The geometric form was also particularly utilized in Deco design.
> 
> The MO Roman, with its roman numerals, riffs an earlier design period. Roman numeral watches (and clocks) date back to antiquity (at least where watches and clocks are concerned) of the 18th and 19th centuries at their zenith and through the early 20th centuries. This is why modern serif typefaces appear with them. These fonts are period appropriate. True, traditional serif typefaces would work too, and you often see them on clocks and other mechanical dials from the 1700's (often in italics), but at smaller sizes, these are largely illegible, hence the choice of a beefier "modernly developed" typeface for applications in the pocket watch and wristwatch periods preceding the Art Deco switch. Railroad watch development is also a culprit here. As legibility became mandated by law in the mid 1800s earlier ornate numerals fell away in favor of easier to distinguish modern type.
> 
> It is a bit anachronistic to mix period type, but as with all design, you have to know how (and when) it is ok to break the rules. Primarily this begins with first understanding the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has read this far, I commend you. You now have a couple design school credits!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I just love this kind of nerdy analysis--well done, Takemusu!! :-!


----------



## suaku

Keegan: BIG thank you for such comparison shots!


----------



## mattjmcd

Keegan- thanks for the extensive comparo. Well done!

It's good to see that there are so many Dorn.& Sohn watches here in SoCal!


----------



## Takemusu

flyingpicasso said:


> I just love this kind of nerdy analysis--well done, Takemusu!! :-!


Thank you! It was my pleasure.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Takemusu

keegan said:


> WOW! Thanks for the type lesson, Takemusu! And actually, this does make me feel better about the subdial numbers on the MO Roman!


I am glad my info helps you appreciate your watch to a higher degree. It is always a pain to have a timepiece you love with one little thing that bugs you! You can never look at it without tracking the problem...If only someone could give me some info that would stop the inner bezel on my ill-designed Victorinox from moving on it's own accord!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## NH102.22

Without ever having appreciated the beauty of a Dornblüth in person, I'd have to go with the Stowa, but I'm searching for a spare $4800 already. Actually, make that >$6500... But really, while the deck watches from various manufacturers have much in common (dial and case styling, Unitas 6498), these two watches are in many ways very different beasts. I wish there were other movements available, just to make things more interesting.


----------



## Aquaracer1

Great write up and photos, thanks


----------



## Myron

*OT: Love your GTI*



keegan said:


> I met up with a local Dornblüth enthusiast this afternoon and got to set my Stowa MO Roman alongside his Dornblüth collection. First off, I brought my two Germans to the meetup. And what better way to transport two watches, than on two wrists (and in my other German love, my Volkswagen GTI):
> View attachment 692008


OT: Love your GTI - I've had two and they were both awesome. Great taste in watches, too, but the GTI steering wheel jumped right out at me. Made me miss mine.

Myron


----------



## keegan

*Re: OT: Love your GTI*

Cheers, I love it too!



Myron said:


> OT: Love your GTI - I've had two and they were both awesome. Great taste in watches, too, but the GTI steering wheel jumped right out at me. Made me miss mine.
> 
> Myron


----------



## noekcmretep

*Re: OT: Love your GTI*

thanks everyone! It's been a big help.

url deleted by mod


----------



## persco

noekcmretep said:


> Can anybody tell me about the differences and similarities (i guess that's obvious) between these two brands...other than price
> 
> which would you choose?
> 
> Stowa--$1200
> 
> Dornblueth and Sohn--$4800


Hilarious. That top photo of the Marine Original is mine. Must have missed the OP posting this last year.


----------



## Skilfing

Thanks for all the information summed up here. Definitely a thread worth revisiting as the price difference between Stowa and Dornblüth has actually changed quite a bit. List price for a new Stowa MO is nearly €1300 and €3200 for the 99.0. Not quite the "5x times difference" anymore.
Considering to sell my Antea KS (old logo) for funding towards the Dornblüth (99.0 or 99.1). Intriguing thought!

Skilfing


----------



## mreyman73

Thanks for the info, Takemusu. I was actually thinking that the type for either subdial seems appropriate for its design. Thanks for the historical verification.


----------



## Kirkawall

*Re: OT: Love your GTI*



keegan said:


> Cheers, I love it too!


What a great comparison -- many thanks! I suspect I'll never own a Dornbluth but applaud the meticulousness of the design and execution, and would be happy to introduce one to my own 2010 GTI...

best,

k


----------

